# Mercedes CLS



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I think the car looks fabulous, and could be tempted to put an early deposit down with my local dealer - sales start next March apparently. I have been trying to decide whether to keep my S-Class, or swap it for a later model (the warranty is just about finished, the tyres need replacing, and it could do with a wash)...

My only concern is that people might see it as a little pointless i.e. a 4-door coupe and I might be on the end of a mauling in terms of residuals...any opinions?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

It's an interesting one this. It looks every bit a Mercedes - but I'm not sure there is a market for it. The side windows look very narrow - sleek - but can't help thinking that visibility might be a tad limited.

Personally - I think I'd wait and maybe go for another S class, or just got for a CL until this one proves itself rather than take the hit on the residuals.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I think it looks fantastic. Considering that most people who have a four dour saloon spend most of the time in it alone, I think it will be popular. It's smaller than your S class (isn't it?) but looks like it has real road presence. And the price seems okay as well - don't they start from about Â£40k?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Yep it is smaller than the S Class but has the space where it counts i.e. the S-Class has 500l of boot space, this has 505l. The reason I swapped my TT for an S320CDI was because we'd just had a nipper and the TT was just not practical enough.

The CLS is built on the E-Class platform so is a little shorter than the S. Now that Fionn is almost a year old, he is a little less hassle getting in and out of the car. Apart from one company enforced Renault Laguna some years back, I've always owned coupes until this S. The CLS offers coupe styling with four doors.

I don't _need_ to swap the S but will need to spend some cash soon i.e. new tyres, extended warranty etc. One other thing I've considered is maybe trading it in against a newer S with similar mileage but still under warranty etc.

There is an S430 limo with a great spec down in Bedford at a good price, but I am not sure it will be all that practical with 23mpg and group 18 insurance vs 36mpg and group 16 in what I have already. Hence my thoughts of stick with the S I have for now, and buy a CLS at launch, with the hopes of running it for a year with little depreciation etc.

Decisions, decisions, decisions... :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> buy a CLS at launch, with the hopes of running it for a year with little depreciation etc.


Big Merc Coupe, little depreciation? Tell me another! :roll:


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

AMG version [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Himpe, is that the AMG or Brabus, as the reg implies it's from Barden-Barden were Brabus hails from. Nice car who ever has had their hands on it


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

the site i got em from said it was the AMG version :? 
it does have the AMG wheels on it ...
but i might well be the brabus version ...

frankly, i have no idea, but as you said; it look very nice


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Carlos said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > buy a CLS at launch, with the hopes of running it for a year with little depreciation etc.
> ...


True - wasn't applying logic in trying to convince myself! Was just hoping that if the demand was there, and I could get near the front of my local Merc dealer's queue, I might fare ok...silly boy that I am. :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I thought I'd resurrect this thread by way of making an announcement...the AMG is going to be replaced with a diesel CLS in about two weeks time....any questions? :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> I thought I'd resurrect this thread by way of making an announcement...the AMG is going to be replaced with a diesel CLS in about two weeks time....any questions? :roll:


Well, we were well overdue a new car thread from you, Brett. At least this time you appear to have already made your mind up on the replacement. :wink:

Is it an AMG model?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

AMG don't do diesels... yet!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I'd resurrect this thread by way of making an announcement...the AMG is going to be replaced with a diesel CLS in about two weeks time....any questions? :roll:
> ...


Not this time - a little financial prudence intervened. I am impressed with the diesel engine though. Same torque as the AMG, so pretty flexible. Doesn't have the soundtrack that goes with the AMG, but doesn't have the costs either.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I think the CLS is a fantastic looking car and I may well buy one myself when I'm a bit older.

As with most premium cars these days, it needs big wheels.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I think the CLS is a fantastic looking car and I may well buy one myself when I'm a bit older.
> 
> As with most premium cars these days, it needs big wheels.


Agreed. I went with the 18" upgraded Alloys - looks the part without compromising ride comfort too much. Black with black leather was my final choice - a nightmare to keep clean, but really shows off the lines of the car IMHO. Should get it in around two to three weeks, all being well.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Congrats wee B. Knew it as soon as I got the first text! :roll:

Looking forward to a shot.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Congrats wee B. Knew it as soon as I got the first text! :roll:
> 
> Looking forward to a shot.


You'll be waiting almost as long as I have been for a wee shot in your TT... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Didn't think you were big enough to be a bouncer Brett?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Didn't think you were big enough to be a bouncer Brett?


Well there is a stereotype I've not seen before. Cool! Gary, it is not the big ones you need to look out for....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't think you were big enough to be a bouncer Brett?
> ...


Ankle-biters...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

BreTT said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > I think the CLS is a fantastic looking car and I may well buy one myself when I'm a bit older.
> ...


Mmmm nice 

Are the upgraded wheels the 5 spoke ones?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Yep, didn't like many of the others. I'm down south until Friday, but the missus trades the cars tomorrow. My wee boy (aged 4 and a half) has me down as a "bad Dad" because I am selling his "Lightning McQueen" :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

So we get to see some pics tomorrow then


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> So we get to see some pics tomorrow then


Sadly, I only get home around 11pm tomorrow night. Will take some over the weekend - we're across to Arran so if the weather is reasonable, should make for some nice photo opps...I'm still very much in the dog box with the wee boy, although he did grudgingly admit that the new car is "super cool"


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Well? pics?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Well? pics?


Sack the photographer (Mrs B) - she brought a camera with a fully discharged battery and no charger. So no pics yet...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Well? pics?
> ...


Oh that old chessnut. :wink: Did you buy an Aston Martin V8 at the same time...in special photo-resistant paint? :lol:

Anyway it sounds nice. Guess you are out and about by now.

OT. Our man Pope is back in HP SGBU...with his R8.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Here goes John - absolutely gorgeous weekend so managed to get these today. I know you really wanted pics of the lawn tractor but you'll have to come visit in person and I'll even let you take a drive on her 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0858.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0860.jpg


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> OT. Our man Pope is back in HP SGBU...with his R8.


Wow! Didn't know that. Must catch up sometime...you and me, not Nick! Well, unless Nick brings the car of course...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Looking nice there B, aye nice Bank Holiday weather. Looking forward to the tractor race!

Catch up soon for [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Catch up soon for [smiley=cheers.gif]


Good idea - sure I'll have an excuse soon enough


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks great, love the wheels, easy to clean.

I saw a silver one today, didn't quite look right, the shape suits dark colours much more.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Looks great, love the wheels, easy to clean.
> 
> I saw a silver one today, didn't quite look right, the shape suits dark colours much more.


Wasn't a difficult decision - the black is much worse to look after but the contrast with the chrome is great. It's a very different beast to the CLK but rewarding in a different way - all the way to Gaydon in Warwickshire and back with fuel left in the tank (for example), in gear acceleration etc etc.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

BreTT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0860.jpg


Really like these, would be my choice if I needed a 4 door saloon. Get rid of the model designation badges, they look really sleek with just the 3 pointed star 8)


----------

